# Snow socks



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Having seen all the problems that people have been having lately in the snow, I thought these might be of interest www.roofbox.co.uk/autosock/

I saw them on this site whilst I was ordering Spike Spiders for the motor home and decided to buy a pair for the my Smart fortwo, they worked very well last week when we had 8" of snow. I was able to drive my brother into his factory when his car couldn't even get of the drive. I also tested my Smart without the socks, and slipped all over the place. 
The socks are very easy to fit 3 mins and both are fitted, taking them off is even quicker. In fact I was so impressed I'm going to get a set for the Motor home as well, they work on black ice too when one can't really fit chains.

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wobby;

I'm seriously tempted to get a pair for our van, we've got chains but these would make an excellent easy to fit 'in between' option.

Thats is the first time I've seen any proper first hand feedback on here so thanks for that.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Wobby. You are both ahead of me; first I've heard of them! Thinking of both this last week and last winter, I can think of perhaps 3 occasions where I would have used these to good effect, but didn't actually use my Grip-Track, so on that basis, they would seem a good thing to have handy.

One set would do our cars, but whether I'd stretch to a second set for the motorhome I suppose I doubt; things tend to be less urgent when vanning 

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Wobby;
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to get a pair for our van, we've got chains but these would make an excellent easy to fit 'in between' option.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete & Dave, You won't regret buying them they really are a 1st class product. Can't understand why they are not better marketed, through Halfords, certainly they're something that Outdoor bits could sell.

Wobby


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Hi Wobby. These socks sound useful. Just a thought, I'm wondering if they would have an additional use in muddy fields?

Did you get the truck, van or car socks?

Best regards
Ian


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Oops, forget my second question...

Ian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

shackman said:


> Hi Wobby. These socks sound useful. Just a thought, I'm wondering if they would have an additional use in muddy fields?
> 
> Did you get the truck, van or car socks?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

That I am yet to find out, but I'm sure they'll work on wet grass as they work so well on ice. We purchased the car socks, my brother was so impressed he bought a set too, arrived today.

Wobby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the first I have heard of them too, it seems like a very simple but highly effective solution to a problem that occurs infrequently in the UK, but when it does occur it can have very serious consequences.

I would love to hear f anyone else has similar experience of them? How long have they been around?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Found this on Utube. www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn8C5AxgpgU


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that link - it certainly looks impressive, and with youtube you also get similar pieces of film which support what has been said.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Wobby they certainly look the business and I was tempted last year but ended up getting snow chains as i'm sure some countries insisted on chains.

Alex.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

linal said:


> Hi Wobby they certainly look the business and I was tempted last year but ended up getting snow chains as i'm sure some countries insisted on chains.
> 
> Alex.


Your right Alex and I have spike spiders for the MH, but they are not the best on thin ice or slush where your on and of tarmac. The other day I when to or local pub for a meal, the roads were OK but the car park was iced over, only 4 wheel drives could get in. So on with the socks in I went much to the suprise of several sockless! car owners, had a nice meal too.

Wobby


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Wobby, I thought of using them for the M/H as we do a lot of field sites, (we show dogs), so I contacted the manufacturers and they do not recommend them for wet grass or mud. Although I would still like to give them a try.


----------

